# Closing the Atlas Front Hood leave finger/thumb impression on metal?



## DFWatlas (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

This might be a weird question, but here goes. Is it possible for someone to shut the hood down with one or two hands and leave a finger/thumb impression on top of the hood? Right on top of the metal curving down to front (soft spot)? I just got back from my VW dealer and quickly noticed it on the hood and it would be right where someone would shut down the hood with their hand, but with extreme force or maybe it didn't latch right, and someone used force to shut it completely in latch. Yes, odd question, but is that possible for someone to use just enough force shutting the hood to leave an impression? Now on the white paint, it looks like a dark valley, where the impression resides. Like a soft dent, but not pressed fully inwards. Or could a normal car wash cause this on soft parts of the medal. Assuming the hood is some form of steel.

Thanks for the input. . .


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

I have opened and closed the hood so many times as I always make sure to do an engine wipe down to make sure no dust build up. With closing just used the tip of my fingers and all is done and I can see my finger markings. After a few times and so I don’t have to do a wipe down I use a microfiber cloth to close it and all is done and no marks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DFWatlas (Jul 13, 2018)

Thanks for the response.

It has been wiped down with Meguiars and the paint surface is clean, where I notice. But the impression is definitely a soft dent, for it bent the metal in, to where the human eye can see the impression. Not a harsh dent, pressed in-wards upon the metal hood, but a soft dent "not as deeply pressed".


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

DFWatlas said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> It has been wiped down with Meguiars and the paint surface is clean, where I notice. But the impression is definitely a soft dent, for it bent the metal in, to where the human eye can see the impression. Not a harsh dent, pressed in-wards upon the metal hood, but a soft dent "not as deeply pressed".


Who ever did such must have used a lot of force like pushing hard. I would for sure, if it looks pronounced bring attention to the dealer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

DFWatlas said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> This might be a weird question, but here goes. Is it possible for someone to shut the hood down with one or two hands and leave a finger/thumb impression on top of the hood? Right on top of the metal curving down to front (soft spot)? I just got back from my VW dealer and quickly noticed it on the hood and it would be right where someone would shut down the hood with their hand, but with extreme force or maybe it didn't latch right, and someone used force to shut it completely in latch. Yes, odd question, but is that possible for someone to use just enough force shutting the hood to leave an impression? Now on the white paint, it looks like a dark valley, where the impression resides. Like a soft dent, but not pressed fully inwards. Or could a normal car wash cause this on soft parts of the medal. Assuming the hood is some form of steel.
> 
> Thanks for the input. . .


Any reasonable amount of closing force would not distort the metal hood. It is not a flimsy part.


----------



## ethcad (May 12, 2019)

With ever thinner gauge sheet metal, it is unfortunately possible to cause a dent by pushing the hood down to latch. 

The safest way to close is to let it free fall the last foot or so


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ethcad said:


> With ever thinner gauge sheet metal, it is unfortunately possible to cause a dent by pushing the hood down to latch....


Not true.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Can you try to get a picture? I know it probably hard to see. Thanks!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ethcad said:


> With ever thinner gauge sheet metal, it is unfortunately possible to cause a dent by pushing the hood down to latch.
> 
> The safest way to close is to let it free fall the last foot or so


this, I've been doing this with any vehicles. Sometimes, even less than a foot depending on how heavy the hood is. The only problem is if you have the hood with hydraulic lift supports. I usually then have to "slam" it down


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TablaRasa said:


> ......The only problem is if you have the hood with hydraulic lift supports. I usually then have to "slam" it down


:screwy: So, you have never tried the hood on a recent Golf?


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> this, I've been doing this with any vehicles. Sometimes, even less than a foot depending on how heavy the hood is. The only problem is if you have the hood with hydraulic lift supports. I usually then have to "slam" it down


You don't need to slam this one down. When you have it down to about a foot open, give it a slight push and it will fall and latch completely. If you have it open and not completely latched, just push with your palm or your elbow instead of your fingers.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Hood closing is one of those things you need to dial in as you open and close throughout ownership of a new vehicle.

I have always let the weight of the hood do the closing from mid-air. 

Upon new purchase I find myself undershooting and not getting it to close fully. As I continue to open and close hood, repeating until I find just the right height to drop it from to get the latch to catch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Pnvwfun said:


> You don't need to slam this one down. When you have it down to about a foot open, give it a slight push and it will fall and latch completely. If you have it open and not completely latched, just push with your palm or your elbow instead of your fingers.


No I understand. I guess my use of the word "slam" is a bit harsh but really I am not slamming it. As Andre stated, you just learn through your ownership. I must say, it really didn't take that long to find the right combination, distance, force, etc. to close the Atlas hood. Of course, I have to always re adjust when I am closing the hood of the other vehicles we have.


----------

